# Prüfintervall BWS



## Steve81 (24 Juli 2009)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der Prüfintervalle von BWS (Berührungslos wirkende Schutzeinrichtungen).

Bei uns sind einige Lichtvorhänge eingebaut, welche jährlich geprüft werden (mit Nachlaufzeit usw.).

Gibt es aber auch eine Vorschrift nach welcher in einem gewissen Intervall mit dem Prüfstab das Auslösen der Schtzeinrichtung getestet werden muss oder ist die Jährliche Prüfung ausreichend?


----------



## Steve81 (24 Juli 2009)

Kaum stellt man die Frage ein, findet man selbst die ANtwort.

Es scheint wirklich so zu sein, dass eine jährlich Prüfung ausreichend ist, solange am Lichtvorhang und dem von ihm geschützten Bereich kein Umbau bzw. eine Instandsetzung erfolgte.


----------



## Sockenralf (24 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

das ist bei uns auch gerade ein großes Thema.

Wir dachten auch, daß eine jährliche Prüfung ausreicht, aber die Anleitungen der meisten Hersteller murmeln irgendwas von TÄGLICHER!!! Prüfung (was somit zu machen ist)


MfG


----------



## Steve81 (27 Juli 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist bei uns auch gerade ein großes Thema.
> 
> ...


 
Wie sieht dann bei euch diese tägliche Prüfung aus?
Prüfstab rein und wenn der Lichtvorhang auslöst ist gut?

Ist das TÄGLICH eine Vorschrift oder eine Empfehlung?


----------



## Sockenralf (27 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

noch wird bei uns nicht täglich geprüft, aber wir arbeiten gerade drann (wer macht´s, wie wird´s dokumentiert etc.)

Das tägliche Prüfen geben die Hersteller (bei uns hauptsächlich Leuze) in der Anleitung vor.
Schau da einfach mal rein



MfG


----------



## Steve81 (28 Juli 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> noch wird bei uns nicht täglich geprüft, aber wir arbeiten gerade drann (wer macht´s, wie wird´s dokumentiert etc.)
> 
> ...


 
Da werde ich wohl auch mal in die Anleitungen schauen müssen.
Leider gibts bei uns da keinen Standart. Wir haben Siemens, Leuze, Sick, Keyence, Pilz u.s.w. und davon mehr als 30.


----------



## istat_gb (29 Juli 2009)

Ich wollte auch sagen, dass dies in den bedienungsanleitungen steht - wenn ich mich recht erinner bei "Wartung"...

Die tägliche Kontrolle ist keine "richtige Kontrolle mit Protokoll und drum und dran" - eher eine schnelle Funktions- / bzw. Sichtprüfung... Steht aber eigtl alles in den Anleitungen.


PS: Die Anhänge von Steve sind von 1979 und 1980 - gibt es keine aktuellen Vorschriften hierfür?


Gruß
André


----------



## Steve81 (29 Juli 2009)

istat_gb schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch sagen, dass dies in den bedienungsanleitungen steht - wenn ich mich recht erinner bei "Wartung"...
> 
> Die tägliche Kontrolle ist keine "richtige Kontrolle mit Protokoll und drum und dran" - eher eine schnelle Funktions- / bzw. Sichtprüfung... Steht aber eigtl alles in den Anleitungen.


 
Hier aber z.B. nicht: 
http://www.fiessler.de/pdfdoku/748.pdf
http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/TgxNjM2MDMA_6009191_HB/8396009.pdf



istat_gb schrieb:


> PS: Die Anhänge von Steve sind von 1979 und 1980 - gibt es keine aktuellen Vorschriften hierfür?
> 
> 
> Gruß
> André


 
Also ich hab noch keine gefunden!


----------



## Sockenralf (29 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

das Fiessler-Dokument auf Seite 5 ungefähr in der Mitte


Schau da mal GENAU




MfG


----------



## Steve81 (30 Juli 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Fiessler-Dokument auf Seite 5 ungefähr in der Mitte
> 
> ...


 
*ACK*

Danke, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## jabba (30 Juli 2009)

Der Siemens Lichtvorhang ist nur Kat2, die tägliche Prüfung ist  nach meinem Kenntnisstand erst bei Kat4 notwendig.


----------



## Sockenralf (30 Juli 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Der Siemens Lichtvorhang ist nur Kat2, die tägliche Prüfung ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand erst bei Kat4 notwendig.


 

Hmmmm,

gilt nicht mindestens DAS, was der Hersteller sagt?




MfG


----------



## jabba (30 Juli 2009)

Natürlich gilt das was der Hersteller sagt, weil es Teil der Konformität ist.

Mein Hinweis was dahingehend, das es bei der einen BWS fehlt, nicht weil es der Hersteller vergessen hat, sonder es in diesem Fall nicht notwendig wäre.

Fall ein Hersteller dies auch bei Kat2 reinschreibt ist dies auch durchzuführen, aber erst bei KAT4 müßen weitergehenden Massnahmen getroffen werden, dazu zählt dann auch der tägliche Test.


----------



## Safety (13 September 2009)

Hallo,
es gibt nach meinen Wissenstand nur eine Vornorm die aber sehr genau auf diese Thema eingeht.
DIN CLC TS 62046 - 2009-04 Sicherheit von Maschinen - Anwendung von Schutzausrüstungen zu Anwesenheitserkennung von Personen

Auch wird hier endlich auf die Thematik Muting eingegangen. Es wäre an der Zeit, dass diese Norm Harmonisiert wird!


----------

